# HILFE :-) Gepunktete Bilder



## grossi83 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe derzeit gerade an meine Diplomarbeit und muss diese für ein Plakat noch grafisch aufbereiten. Jetzt suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit gewisse Teile meiner Bilder in Punkten als Miniatur darzustellen. 

Hier ein Beispiel.

http://static-p3.fotolia.com/jpg/00/10/06/94/400_F_10069478_KjUFd82PgbiVtFAo09Mi3CSAnCbiQAGb.jpg

Das war das was mich inspiriert hat. Weiß jemand ob ich sowas mit Photoshop hinbekomme? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Besten Gruß


----------



## smileyml (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

willst du eher bunte bzw. fotoartige ode einfarbige Bilder so dastellen?

Bei einfarbigen Bildern kannst du am einfachsten die jeweilge Farbfläche auswählen und sie in einer neuen Ebene mit einem Muster füllen.

Bei bunten Bildern könnten dir die Filter helfen. Schau die doch mal unter Zeichenfilter den Rasterungseffekt an:
Musterart: Punkt
Größe: je nach Bildgröße und der Vorschau entscheiden
Kontrast: maximum um keine Abstufungen im Raster zu erhalten
Anschließend kannst du das Ergebniss einfärben oder aber mit dem Originalbild kombinieren.

Eventuelle Tutorials findest du unter dem Begriff "(techno) dots".

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2009)

1. Du erstellst Dir die Punkte als Füll-Muster
2. Erstellst eine neue Ebene über dem Original
3. Füllst sie mit dem Punktmuster
4. Stellst den Ebenenmodus auf Addieren/Screen/wie auch immer..

Optional kannst Du das Original mit dem Mosaikfilter vorbereiten, damit jeder Punkt eine klare Farbe und bekommt.




mfg chmee


----------



## JuMie (23. September 2010)

Ganz einfach kann man den Effekt in Photoshop, genauso wie im Beispielbild nachstellen, indem man das Form-Tool benutzt, eine weiche Kante einstellt, dann Rastert oder erst Rastert und anschließend den Gaußschen Weichzeichner benutzt. In jedem Fall muss das Bild dann als Rastergrafik vorliegen und am Ende nutzt man, wie bereits so oft beschrieben Filter -> Farbraster. Entsprechend kann man das dann eigentlich auf jede Form anwenden.

MfG JuMie


----------

